# Possible good deal on a .22-250



## mburgess (Aug 11, 2003)

A person I know found out I'm getting into predator hunting. He asked what cartridge I shoot, and told him I've been using a .243. He said he had a .22-250 he would sell me that has maybe had 20 shots fired through it and said he would give me a helluva deal. Don't know what he is asking, but is there really any advantage going from .243 to .22-250 for coyotes. :sniper:


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

In my opinion, No. The 243 is easier to find shells for, it can be used for Deer, it can be loaded down for hide control. Both are very good, If I didn't already have a 243, and didn't need a Deer rifle I would buy a 22-250. It's personal preference. Both are fast, flat shooting. The distances are really close, no recoil. Unless it's cheap, or your looking to add a gun, no need to buy it.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Depending on what it is, buy it, then sell it to me for just a bit more. I am always looking for a really good deal!


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

I have always perferred the .243, especially with the bullets we have available today. If you are happy with your .243, keep using it.

If it turns out to be a good deal and you WANT another rifle, go for it as you can never have to many varmint / predator guns.

Larry


----------



## sinarms (Aug 15, 2009)

a 22-250 will kill a deer as easily as a 300 mag, if you use shot placement and keep the range under 300 yards or so. make sure its legal in your state and use a good bullet (not a varmint bullet) and the 22-250 will make a good deer rifle.


----------



## mburgess (Aug 11, 2003)

I've kind of always wanted a .22-250, but I need a new gun like I need a whole in my head. I've bought 4 guns this year.


----------



## sinarms (Aug 15, 2009)

only 4? I am use to getting 4 a month sometimes if I find the right deals 4 a week, but they have to be really good deals for that.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

If it is a good deal I would say get it. You can only have too much guns and ammo when it capsizes your house.

sinarms Four a month? That is awesome. Granted we will have to start calling you "Big Money Sinarms". 

If at first you don't succeed, you're not Chuck Norris.


----------



## sinarms (Aug 15, 2009)

I do sell some of them though if I don't like them or if someone just feels the need they have to have it and gives me more than I paid.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

> only 4? I am use to getting 4 a month sometimes if I find the right deals 4 a week, but they have to be really good deals for that.


Showoff!! :wink:

I would be perfectly happy with 4 a year.


----------



## sinarms (Aug 15, 2009)

being single has its advantages haha


----------

